# Digitrax PM42 wiring



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am searching for ideas of how to wire a Digitrax PM 42 without soldering the wires as I would like the option of easily uncoupling all the connections so the layout can be taken apart and moved. So far no push on connectors work.. the ones I have tried are all too large even the Peco PL31 connectors used for Peco switches and turnout motors. I suppose I could try to squeeze them together a bit but would rather have connectors that fit from the start.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can order this connector from Digitrax.That's what I did when ordering my PM42,it came with it.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Solder the wires to the blue connector like it says then put spades on the ends of the wires about 10-12 inches away from the connector then use a terminal strip to go to the layout.










I can remove mine when ever I want and the wiring is not harmed any. This PM42 is now in it's 4th layout with out any changes to the wiring or addition of new wires. I have it set up for 3 power districts and one reversing loop.

Massey


----------



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

*PM42 wiring*

Thanks for the info and the detailed picture. I think your set up with solder and a terminal strip looks like a great solution barring any other push on connector fix which looks like a non-starter.
Regards and Semper Fi


----------



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

*PM42 wiring*

Massey: looking at your wiring setup I was wondering what AWG wire you are using. I have so far AWG 14 for my track Bus and AWG 18 for feeders. I started to try and solder AWG14 to the PM42 but it is proving to be a bit of a challenge. Any thoughts?

Semper Fi


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've had the exact same question cross my mind a couple days ago and I did some research on wire gauges and their capacity to carry current.

First,the needs...well,for most layout (room sized with two or three trains running at a time),gauge 14 is an overkill.Exagerating somewhat,the highest amperage draw rarely exceeds two to three amps,running a few trains at a time even in HO.The highest amperage that could be pushed through the leads is eight amps,nearing command station shut down.I've found that gauge 18 can handle up to ten amps,so I have no worry to use this gauge on moderate sized (room sized) layouts.However,it may be better to use heavier gauge wiring in the cases of large (club sized) layouts where the leads usually are quite long to ensure steady voltage.


----------



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

Massey: concerning your solution for the PM42, what AWG wire are you using? I have AWG 14 for my track bus and AWG 18 for track feeds..probably an overkill. Any road I am having a bit of a hassle soldering this thicker wire to the pins on the PM42 connector, any thoughts??

Semper Fi


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just use a smaller wire from the PM42 Connector to a terminal strip then to the #14. Another option is with 14 AWG wire you can give it a "hair cut" and loose a few strands and still connect it up.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, for a short wire run you can get away with a smaller wire. The heavy wire is needed to reduce voltage drop due to I^2*R losses. Where R is the wire resistance per foot times the length of the wire (in feet). So for a 20 foot run you need the larger wire, for a 1 foot piece the R is not big enough to be a concern so wire two gauges smaller is not a problem.


----------



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

*PM42 wiring*

Thanks for the info smaller wire sounds like a much better idea hopefully my amateur soldering efforts will be up to the task...


----------

